# crewman available today through the 24th



## huntfish82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi my name is ryan sullivan and I am off work from the today-24th and available i have all my own gear rods, tackle, spot messenger ect. I also have an Ice machine I can bring free ice. Co owned a 27 cape horn and have been on several sport fisher and center consoles from day trips to 3 day trips. Have caught anything from snapper to swordfish. Know the blue water routine and am willing to spilt cost and willing to help out with anything.


----------

